# GAA cycle?



## PumpN (Jul 5, 2014)

Do you think there is players taking PED's and if so what sort of gear would they be running or what would you recommend? Something to put on size but keep stamina at a good level.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Do you actually think youll get many responses here about gaa players gear use?but yeah i know county players using


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd imagine that it'd be similar cycles to rugby.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Never heard of anyone using gear in Gaelic , they are not big fellows, speed in more important. I can't see that gear would help too much given its not on the same level of contact as Rugby. Get too big and its a total hindrance. Look at the Mayo and Dub teams from last year, normal looking men.

Perhaps some test would do it though if you want to maintain speed and increase size.

PS: Bit of of MT2 wouldn't go amiss though :lol:


----------



## PumpN (Jul 5, 2014)

It was more county players i was thinking, the dublin team was one that i was thinking about but there is a few other big men out there, thinking on getting back into it and was just curious because they are far bigger now than when i used to play :lol:

Probably whatever is taking are only on a cruising dose of test, but i have heard of players taking dbols before matches


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

PumpN said:


> It was more county players i was thinking, the dublin team was one that i was thinking about but there is a few other big men out there, thinking on getting back into it and was just curious because they are far bigger now than when i used to play :lol:
> 
> Probably whatever is taking are only on a cruising dose of test, but i have heard of players taking dbols before matches


 why? then shin and back pumps would hinder performance. a guy in my local gym is transitioning from U21 to senior panel so he started on prop mast and winstrol. lean mass without to many sides


----------



## PumpN (Jul 5, 2014)

Im not sure either why they done it lol, what about dryness on joints from the winstrol?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

PumpN said:


> Im not sure either why they done it lol, what about dryness on joints from the winstrol?


 Winstrol is probably a bad idea for any kind of sport it makes the tendons brittle, eq would probably be a decent choice increased endurance and better recovery without massive amounts of weight gain obviously a low dose of test also


----------



## Irish1984 (Jul 3, 2016)

Just spotted this thread now. It's quite topical the past few days!

My opinion is that of course GAA players are doping. Either that, or the Gaelic games are the only competitive disciplines in the sporting world that don't have doping. Which sounds more reasonable?

There was that Monaghan player who was busted for Winstrol. Perhaps that's a hint at what people might be taking? A low dose test with winstrol, or maybe anavar. Maybe boldenone?

The testing appears to have been quite lax with Alan Brogan saying in the Independent today that he wasn't tested a single time in 14 years, despite being one of the best players in the country. I'd imagine it'll be taken more serious now with all the controversy. The lads who might be taking boldenone might start sweating now, with its 3 month detection time!


----------

